# ultra-fine grain film



## thebeginning (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm thinking about getting some tech-pan 25 film and technidol developer for some pictorial photos. anyone used this combo before?  I've been using tri-x 400 and d-76 developer (or its arista counterpart actually) so i'm expecting a pretty drastic change in contrast, tonality seperation, and grain amount.  I have some microdol-x developer and some pretty fine-grained 100 speed film (agfa apx 100 pro, fuji fp4+) now to try, as well as a roll of fuji pan-f plus (iso 50).  Any suggestions? Any major differences I should know about when shooting this type of film except for the traditional "expose for shadows, develop for highlights" bit?


----------



## terri (Nov 11, 2005)

I thought Tech Pan 25 was discontinued. :scratch: Is there still some out there? Maybe I'm confusing it with something else.


----------



## thebeginning (Nov 13, 2005)

i saw it at a store actually...and i thought they might have some at freestyles, i could be wrong though.  I tried the fuji pan-f, apx 100 pro, and fp4 plus, i'll see how those work out.


----------



## photoboy15 (Nov 16, 2005)

Freestyle has tech pan


----------

